# fanfrelouches [sic]



## Graine de Moutarde

Salut à tout le monde,

   Je me rends compte que je ne sois pas trop douée pour les jeux de mots--du moins pas en une autre langue--mais je vais tenter le coup quand même. Alors, je vous prie de bien vouloir m'aider et aussi d'être indulgent(e)s!  

  J'écris un récit où une jeune femme se plaint du comportement de son frère qui est très coureur. Elle n'aime point qu'il ait l'habitude d'accumuler des histoires et des relations avec des femmes--souvent pas du tout des femmes biens--telles des trophée ou des faire-valoirs.

J'aimerais qu'elle lui dise quelque chose du genre "tu n'as pas honte de te pavaner comme ça? Avec ces coquines pendues à tes bras comme des *fanfrelouches*?"

   Je voudrais dire "fanfrelouche" pour signifier que ces femmes ne font que servir de décor, commes des ornements (des fanfreluches) qu'on porte mais qui n'ont pas beaucoup de valeur. Je veux aussi dire "louche" pour dire que sa sœur ne croit pas que ces femmes-là soient très recommandables.

Est-ce que ce serait compréhensible ou faudra-t-il que je recommence à zéro?

Je vous remercie pour votre aide!

~~~Graine de Moutarde


----------



## tartopom

Je trouve que c'est bien trouvé ton histoire de fanfrelouches.  

PS : Je viens de penser à un truc. Je sais pas si ' comme des famefrelouches'. Il faut qu'on comprenne ' des femmesfrelouches'. Oui, bof, ça ferait beaucoup de trucs qu'on changerait à fanfreluches.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

ou peut-être dire en lapsus des "femmes fort louches?"


----------



## tartopom

Oui, mais tu crois pas que là, on perdrait ton idée rigolote de fanfrelouches ?


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Tout juste.


----------



## Locape

Il existe une possibilité que les lecteurs pensent que le mot 'fanfreluche' est mal orthographié ou que c'est une coquille. Sinon, on pourrait dire 'comme des fanfrelouches, enfin comme des femmes fort louches', ce qui prouverait que c'est voulu, même si la phrase est plus longue et le jeu de mots expliqué.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je rejoins Locape sur le fait que vos lecteurs vont risquer de penser que vous avez mal orthographié le terme.

Quoi qu'il en soit, _fanfreluche_ est quelque peu daté. Par ailleurs, ce terme convient d'autant moins qu'il ne qualifie normalement que des ornements de toilette féminine alors qu'il est ici question d'un homme (le frère).

Suggestion : _avec ces pouffiasses pendues à tes bras comme des breloques_.

P.S.: Dans votre contexte _coquine_ ne convient guère, car ce terme est trop positif, pas assez dépréciatif.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pour le risque de « penser que vous avez mal orthographié le terme », la parade est dans le titre du sujet : sic !

Quant à ta « suggestion », je la trouve gratuitement vulgaire et exagérément grossière, là où Graine cherche le jeu de mots rigolo.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> la parade est dans le titre du sujet : sic !


Cela casse à mon avis tout l'effet si dans le corps du texte il est nécessaire d'écrire « sic » pour que l'on comprenne que c'est un jeu de mots… 



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> je la trouve gratuitement vulgaire et exagérément grossière


Le terme est populaire, mais ni vulgaire, ni grossier.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Je m'excuse de ne pas avoir précisé au début--je ne voyais pas l'importance --mais je veux que le récit ait lieu au 19eme siècle. Donc, peut-être que ça marche que le terme fanfreluche soit un peu desuet...? Et je ne vois aucun problème d'obliger mon personnage à s'expliquer s'il le faut. Je n'ai pas fini de l'étoffer mais je sens que ça va souvent être le cas...

Et je ne savais pas que le terme fanfreluche désignait exclusivement des ornements féminins... Est-ce que ça pose trop de problèmes?


----------



## tartopom

Je ne vois aucun problème. Tu es l'auteure. Je pense que tu peux créer, fabriquer ce jeu de mots. Si le contexte n'est pas assez clair, tu peux ( peut-être ) mettre le mot entre parenthèses. Ou ( peut-être ) l'expliquer.


----------



## Bezoard

Je trouve que _fanfrelouches_, qu'il faudra alors écrire en italiques, est assez bien trouvé.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> je veux que le récit ait lieu au 19eme siècle


Ça tombe très bien : le mot « fanfreluche » dans son sens d' « ornement léger, de peu de valeur, de la toilette ou de l'ameublement » date du XVIIe (Robert). De toute façon, je n'estime pas que le mot est désuet ; en tout cas, si l'ornement a disparu de l'ameublement moderne, on le voit encore sur les vêtements des petites filles.

Pour ce qui est de l'option italique _vs_ parenthèses, la proposition de Bezoard me paraît la meilleure => italique.


----------



## tartopom

Oh, I'm sorry. Je voulais dire ça "  ". Je mélange toujours le mot. Pas les parenthèses, les guillemets.


----------



## Locape

En effet, si la scène se passe au 19e siècle, 'pouffiasse' ne convient pas, c'est un vocabulaire récent. Je ne sais pas pour 'coquine', il est dit 'femme aguichante' (17e siècle) et 'libertine' (16e siècle), je ne sais pas si le terme voulait dire la même chose au 19e. Mais c'est possible, à la fois dans le sens de quelqu'un de malhonnête et de débauché(e).
Pour 'fanfreluche', il semble néanmoins qu'au 19e, d'après le TLFi, ce soit considéré comme des ornements typiquement féminins. 





> *FANFRELUCHE*, subst. fém.
> *A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_Vx.  _Petite chose légère, sans consistance.  Synon. _bagatelle, rien.  Une fanfreluche de coquetterie, un rien _(FEUILLET, _Scènes et coméd., _1854, p. 128).
> *B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gén. _au plur.  _Petits ornements voyants de la toilette féminine, tels que passementeries, broderies, dentelles, nœuds, volants. _Les plis, les falbalas, les ruches, Les passements, les fanfreluches_ (POMMIER, _Paris, _1866, p. 374). _D'invraisemblables robes à fanfreluches_ (ARÈNE, _J. des Figues, _1870, p. 137) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ici, les articles de lingerie fine, les manchettes et les cravates blanches, les fichus et les cols blancs, une variété infinie de *fanfreluches* légères, une mousse blanche qui s'échappait des cartons et montait en neige.
> ZOLA, _Bonh. dames, _1883, p. 780.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Donc, la première définition qui vient en tête ce ne serait pas la "petite chose légère, sans consistance"? 

Donc, peut-être pour rendre les choses plus claires, il sera nécessaire que j'ajoute la phrase "comme des femmes forts louches"...


----------



## tartopom

Ah, bin tu vois, je connaissais pas le sens A. de fanfreluche.


----------



## Maître Capello

Graine de Moutarde said:


> Donc, la première définition qui vient en tête ce ne serait pas la "petite chose légère, sans consistance"?


En effet. Comme vous pouvez le lire dans la définition du TLFi, ce sens-là (A) est considéré comme vieilli (_vx._ = vieux). Les lecteurs du XXIe siècle comprendront ainsi systématiquement le sens B.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que vous pouvez trouver ce terme amusant, mais que si vous voulez vous faire comprendre de vos lecteurs, ce n'est pas le mot le plus adapté. Après, c'est une question de sensibilité personnelle…


----------

